# Angeln mit der Antje D



## Dorschfutzi (29. Juni 2016)

[SIZE="[FONT="Comic Sans MS"]War gestern mit der Antje D zum angeln raus, leider haben sich die Fische versteckt.      Auf dem ganzen Schiff mit 18 Mann waren nur 25 brauchbare Fische, davon hatte ich 2 60 ger. Leider muss ich dazu sagen das der Skypper nur kurz hinter Schleimuendung rumgekurft ist, wahrscheinlich um Sprit zu sparen. #q


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Und nun?!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Und nun habe ich mich beim Fischer mit Dorsche eingedeckt.  Das kg. 2,50 Euro ausserdem werde ich mit einem Einheimischen mitfahren. SO IST DER URLAUB GERETTET.


----------



## Fishcat23 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Moin,
wir waren Dienstag auch auf der Antje D.
Wir standen zu viert im Heck und hatten zusammen 15 Dorsche bis 73 cm. #6
Jeder von uns hat auch noch 2-3 Fische im Drill verloren.
Es war bei der geringen Drift nicht leicht die Fische ans Band zu bekommen.
Mörchen am 50g Kopf liefen aber sehr gut.
Alex


----------



## Katzenwelsjäger (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Dorsch das Kg. für 2.50 wo gibt es das ???


----------



## ZaphodB (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Was möchte der Autor uns damit sagen?


----------



## Norbi (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich frage mich warum es Diesen Tread gibt????
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=16
Ein bischen Ordnung muß sein,wegen der Übersicht!!!!!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Katzenwelsjäger schrieb:


> Dorsch das Kg. für 2.50 wo gibt es das ???



In Maasholm beim Fischkutter. Habe eine Kiste mit 28kg für 70Euro gekauft. Waren alles schöne große Fische die sehr frisch waren. Wer die Tel. Haben will Pin an mich.


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum es Diesen Tread gibt????
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=16
> Ein bischen Ordnung muß sein,wegen der Übersicht!!!!!



...deshalb von mir genau dorthin verschoben :m


----------



## Corinna68 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

sorry aber ich verstehe diesen mensch nicht #q wir fahren zum angeln und angeln ist erholung für mich :mob mit viel oder wenig fisch ,aber meistens liegt es nicht am kutter sondern an dem der versucht die fische zu fangen ob mit falscher ausrüstung oder sonstiges. |kopfkrat#cfür mich ist das illegale werbung zum dorsch kaufen


----------



## Norbi (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Corinna68 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich verstehe diesen mensch nicht #q wir fahren zum angeln und angeln ist erholung für mich :mob mit viel oder wenig fisch ,aber meistens liegt es nicht am kutter sondern an dem der versucht die fische zu fangen ob mit falscher ausrüstung oder sonstiges. |kopfkrat#cfür mich ist das illegale werbung zum dorsch kaufen



Unter Diesen Aspekt fällt mir nur ein.......
Wer Fische kauft ist zu doof zum angeln:q


----------



## Dorschfutzi (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Norbi schrieb:


> Unter Diesen Aspekt fällt mir nur ein.......
> Wer Fische kauft ist zu doof zum angeln:q


Nee nur schlauer wie den ganzen Tag nur spazieren fahren.Wenn ich wieder angeln will fahre ich von Thyboron mit der Bodil raus.
*Doof scheinst nur Du zu sein,wenn Du da immer wieder mitfährst!!!*


----------



## Goswyn (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich weiss nicht,ob ich OT bin,möchte Euch jedoch von meinen Erfahrungen mit Antje D. in diesem Jahr berichten.Ende April Ausfahrt gebucht.Am Vorabend kam der Anruf "Fahrt fällt aus wegen Starkwind".Der Seewetterbericht beim Hafenmeister in Maasholm sagte 4bft.voraus...
Im Juni weitere Ausfahrt gebucht.Am Vorabend Anruf:Fahrt fällt aus wegen zu wenig Teilnehmern.Daraufhin für nächsten Tag gebucht.Um 4.30 Uhr auf dem Schiff gewesen mit ca. 10 anderen Anglern.Um ca. 7.00 kam der Eigner und verkündete:Fahrt fällt aus wegen Starkwind.Seewettervorhersage:3-4 bft.Keine Schaumkrone kräuselte die Schlei...Vermutlich waren  ihm aber wieder zu wenig Angler auf dem Schiff.
Dazu passt die Aussage,dass der Skipper um Diesel zu sparen nur bis knapp hinter Schleimünde fährt.Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht mehr von diesem Eigner verärmeln lassen und,wie andere auch,mehrere hundert Kilometer Fahrt auf mich nehmen.Nur am Rande sei gesagt,dass der Umgangston der Crew beim Gaffen alles andere als das ist,was ich mit über 30 Jahren Kuttererfahrung auf anderen Schiffen erlebt habe.Schade,aber ich glaube nicht,dass es die Antje D. unter diesen Bedingungen noch lange als Angelkutter geben wird.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Schade! Kenne die Antje d noch aus der zeit als sie Fr. Bruhns gehörte.
Da wartete die Chefin bis zum letzten Moment, ob nicht doch gefahren werden konnte.
Und meistens wurde gefahren!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Schade! Kenne die Antje d noch aus der zeit als sie Fr. Bruhns gehörte.
> Da wartete die Chefin bis zum letzten Moment, ob nicht doch gefahren werden konnte.
> Und meistens wurde gefahren!



Genauso kenne ich das auch noch, damals war alles viel freundlicher und wir sind bis Ärö gefahren. Mein faciet ist, es dreht sich alles nur noch um die liebe Kohle und nicht zur Zufriedenheit des Anglers. Bin auch gespannt wann Schunta den Kahn abstößt.


----------



## pennfanatic (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ja war prima damals.
Und der Bootsmann und smutje mike , rip, war immer gut drauf.
War mehrmals auf der Antje d.  Unterkunft und Angel Tour aus einer Hand.

Und nur bei Sturm oder absolutem mistwetter blieb der Kahn im Hafen! #h


----------



## GraFrede (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich notiere hier mal einige Fakten:
Der Angelkutter ist schon länger nicht mehr im Besitz von Restaurant Schunta;

Der Kutter Kapitän fährt deshalb nicht mehr vor Dänemark angeln, da 100% Angler auch 100% gültige dänische Angelscheine an Bord haben müssten. Die Fahrt nach Dänemark entscheidet sich meist erst am Tag vor oder am Abfahrtstag; aus Gründen von Wind und Co.KG; Pauschalgültige dänische Angelscheine (gültig für ein Jahr für z.B. 40 Angler) gibt es nicht, und werden auch nicht ausgestellt seitens der dänischen Tourismuszenztrale. Sie werden nur personifiziert ausgestellt. Alles andere wäre Schwarzfischerei und wird in Dänemark bei einer Kontrolle noch strenger bestraft, als in Deutschland. Es ist das Patent des Kaptäns, welches auf dem Spiel steht. Alles andere, was vor bis zu 20 Jahren betrieben wurde ist Vergangenheit und Nostalgiebewältigung;


An der Freundlichkeit und dem Service der Besatzung muss seitens des neuen Eigentümers/ern sicherlich gearbeitet werden;

Und jetzt kommt es: Wäre der Dorschbestand wieder so, wie er in den letzten Jahren war, würde dieser Thread hier und jetzt nicht existieren.
Dorsche wachsen halt nicht wie Pilze aus dem Boden;   
Was glaubt Ihr, was morgen in der "Kild" stehen würde, wenn es in Deutschland heute  plötzlich kein Brot, keine Butter und keine Eier mehr geben würde;


----------



## GraFrede (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Goswyn schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht,ob ich OT bin,möchte Euch jedoch von meinen Erfahrungen mit Antje D. in diesem Jahr berichten.Ende April Ausfahrt gebucht.Am Vorabend kam der Anruf "Fahrt fällt aus wegen Starkwind".Der Seewetterbericht beim Hafenmeister in Maasholm sagte 4bft.voraus...
> Im Juni weitere Ausfahrt gebucht.Am Vorabend Anruf:Fahrt fällt aus wegen zu wenig Teilnehmern.Daraufhin für nächsten Tag gebucht.Um 4.30 Uhr auf dem Schiff gewesen mit ca. 10 anderen Anglern.Um ca. 7.00 kam der Eigner und verkündete:Fahrt fällt aus wegen Starkwind.Seewettervorhersage:3-4 bft.Keine Schaumkrone kräuselte die Schlei...Vermutlich waren  ihm aber wieder zu wenig Angler auf dem Schiff.
> Dazu passt die Aussage,dass der Skipper um Diesel zu sparen nur bis knapp hinter Schleimünde fährt.Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht mehr von diesem Eigner verärmeln lassen und,wie andere auch,mehrere hundert Kilometer Fahrt auf mich nehmen.Nur am Rande sei gesagt,dass der Umgangston der Crew beim Gaffen alles andere als das ist,was ich mit über 30 Jahren Kuttererfahrung auf anderen Schiffen erlebt habe.Schade,aber ich glaube nicht,dass es die Antje D. unter diesen Bedingungen noch lange als Angelkutter geben wird.



An welchem Tag wolltet Ihr fahren im April und im Juni? 
Ich schaue mir gerne dazu mal die aufgezeichneten Windstatistiken an.


----------



## kai-aal (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

ich möchte die Antje D. nicht in Schutz nehmen aber in den Monaten April, Mai und Juni gab es in dieser Ecke kaum mal einen Dorsch. In den letzten Jahren gab es dort im Frühjahr jede Menge Fisch, in diesem Jahr nichts. Habe den Angelkutter  oft gesehen und er hat so wie ich vergeblich nach dem Fisch gesucht. Ich vermute man hat in den Wintermonaten diese Ecke der Ostsee leer gefischt. Habe anfang Mai auch mit einem Nebenerwerbsfischer gesprochen, der seine Netze eingeholt hatte weil die Netze über Wochen leer waren.


----------



## Goswyn (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Wer ist denn der neue Eigentümer?Im Internet gibt es darauf keinen Hinweis und Buchungen laufen weiterhin allein über die Gaststätte.


----------



## MortyHH (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Wir waren letztes Jahr im Juli auch mit der Antje D draußen und was da abging, habe ich in meiner Angelkarriere noch nicht erlebt. Wir haben uns um 3 Uhr die Spitze gesichert mit 6 Mann und um halb sieben kam der Smutje. Tür auf und wir dachten ach, geben wir ihm ne halbste Stunde vorlauf. Also um 7 rein und 4 Kaffee geordert- Maschine ist noch nicht so weit dauert noch 20 Min. Okay, dann zum Bäcker, Kaffe und ein kleines Brötchen geholt. Alles getrunken und gegessen und wieder aufs Schiff.
Raus gefahren und nach ca. 30 min geangelt. Kamen schon gleich Dorsche hoch und einer zum gaffen. Also was macht man? Richtig man ruft Gaaaafffff und es passierte...nichts. Keine Bewegung auf der Brücke. Also nochmals kräftiger Gaaaafff gerufen und es passierte wieder....nichts.
Also selbst zum Gaff gelaufen und aufeinmal stürmte der Steuermann aus der Brücke und stand neben mir.;+ Warum ich den Fisch gaffe, fragte er mich. Ich zu ihm: Wir haben 2x gerufen und nichts passierte. Er: ja klar passiert nichts, ihr müsst den Arm heben|kopfkrat|kopfkrat Ahja...weiß man woher?

Dann die Slapstickeinlage des Jahres: Ich hatte einen ende 50er knapp gehakt und hob also den Arm. Der Steuermann kam an und gaffte den Fisch. Dann sagte er: ähm sowas läßt du gaffen? Ich zu ihm: der sah im Wasser größer aus. Er: Brille putzen hilft! Ich: Heute Nacht aufm Supermannheft gepennt oder was? Er: grumel und zog ab.

Dann wollte ich für uns 6 eine Rude Bier holen. Ja, und wer jetzt denkt, dass klappt einfach an Board der Antje D der irrt. Ich musste also iwie um 12 € bezahlen und hatte nur nen 50€ Schein. Tja...da Wechselgeld anscheinend ein Fremdwort ist und man keine Zettel machte für uns konnte ich halt keine Runde holen.#q
Mittag genau das gleiche, kein Kleingeld also auch kein Essen- so einfach ist das gewesen^^|krach:
 Habe dann für 4 Leudde bezahlt und dann musste er ja nicht mehr viel wechseln|rolleyes
Die Laune des Smutje war eigentlich von morgens bis abends zum kotzen^^ Hat er auch an deren Gästen ausgelassen.

Uns sieht das Schiff nicht mehr, da wir uns so nicht behandeln lassen als Kunden.
Scheint sich ja nicht viel geändert zu haben innerhalb des Jahres


----------



## Goswyn (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Genauso ist der Umgangston der Crew,der jedoch nicht nur auf Deck vorherrscht.Es werden gelegentlich auch Schleppangler per Lautsprecher bepöbelt,sie hätten sich zu verziehen.Das Armheben wird übrigens auch oft ignoriert und wenn Angler dann das Gaff selbst in die Hand nehmen gibt es sofort das zuvor beschriebene Riesentheater.
@ GraFredeanke für Dein Angebot bzgl. der Windstatistik.Aber ich besitze seit langem nen Bootsführerschein und informiere mich am Vorabend im Hafen über den Seewetterbericht.Bei Starkwind sage ich für mich persönlich die Ausfahrt beim Eigner ab.


----------



## GraFrede (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

@ GraFredeanke für Dein Angebot bzgl. der Windstatistik.Aber ich besitze seit langem nen Bootsführerschein und informiere mich am Vorabend im Hafen über den Seewetterbericht.Bei Starkwind sage ich für mich persönlich die Ausfahrt beim Eigner ab.[/QUOTE]

 Top. Dann kann es ja nur an der Sache gelegen haben, so wie Du es beschrieben hast. Für mich wäre es halt interessant gewesen, zu wissen, wie die Windstatistiken an den benannten Tage im April und Juni gewesen sind. Hier mal die Statistiken gemessen von Geomar- Leuchtturm Kiel-April 2016- Windstärke und Windrichtung.



http://www.geomar.de/service/wetter/details/show/graph/LT/wind_speed_bf/month/4/2016/

http://www.geomar.de/service/wetter/details/show/graph/LT/wind_direction/month/4/2016/


----------



## plattenjoe (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich weiß nicht auf was für eine antje d ihr  zum angeln raus fahrt, aber eure Erlebnisse kann ich zu 100% nicht bestätigen . Der Kutter und auch die Crew gehört für mich zu den besten auf der Ostsee . Der Umgangston ist normal norddeutsch - einfach nett !   Zum Thema Getränke oder Essen bezahlen kann ich nur sagen , dass ich immer Anschreiben lasse - wie die anderen auch an Bord . 
Mit dem Gaff ist der Kapitän oder Smutje immer schnell zur Sache - teilweise schon bevor man rufen muss ! 
Das einzige was man bemängeln könnte ist , dass man seinen Angelplatz nicht vorreservieren kann . 
Mit der Antje ist man am schnellsten am Angelspot ! Da wo andere Kutter 1-2 Stunden fahren , ist die Antje meist schon nach 30 Minuten am angeln !!! Besser geht's nicht . 

Ich kann nur sagen - Antje-D - immer wieder !!!


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Habe mehrmals per Mail bezügl. Info. Angefragt. Aber keine konkrete Info erhalten.
Habe den Eindruck die wollen nicht.
Ich frage da nicht mehr nach.
So schön es auch früher da war.
Jetzt nicht mehr:r


----------



## offense80 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



plattenjoe schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht auf was für eine antje d ihr  zum angeln raus fahrt, aber eure Erlebnisse kann ich zu 100% nicht bestätigen . Der Kutter und auch die Crew gehört für mich zu den besten auf der Ostsee . Der Umgangston ist normal norddeutsch - einfach nett !   Zum Thema Getränke oder Essen bezahlen kann ich nur sagen , dass ich immer Anschreiben lasse - wie die anderen auch an Bord .
> Mit dem Gaff ist der Kapitän oder Smutje immer schnell zur Sache - teilweise schon bevor man rufen muss !
> Das einzige was man bemängeln könnte ist , dass man seinen Angelplatz nicht vorreservieren kann .
> Mit der Antje ist man am schnellsten am Angelspot ! Da wo andere Kutter 1-2 Stunden fahren , ist die Antje meist schon nach 30 Minuten am angeln !!! Besser geht's nicht .
> ...



Na da kann man dir nur gratulieren. Du scheinst mit der einzige zu sein, der mit dem Schiff gute ( genau gegenteilige ) Erfahrungen gemacht hat wie alle anderen. Vielleicht hast du ja einen besonderen Tag erwischt gehabt. #6


----------



## Norbi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Micha,Du weiss doch wie das geht,der Käpten schreibt selber was positives oder Er hat seine Schergen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Gestern hab ich noch mal eine Testfahrt mit der Antje D gemacht.
Leider war das gleiche Desaster wie beim ersten mal, nur in Sichtweite von Schleimünde rumgekurft und einen maßigen Dorsch gefangen, kleine in Größe von Heringen waren viele da.   
Nur schade das ich mich vorher mit so vielen Gummifischen eingedeckt habe. *2 mal und nieeeee wieder!!!*


----------



## Goswyn (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

@ GraFredeanke für die Links!


----------



## astratrinker (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Dorschfutzi schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich noch mal eine Testfahrt mit der Antje D gemacht.
> Leider war das gleiche Desaster wie beim ersten mal, nur in Sichtweite von Schleimünde rumgekurft und einen maßigen Dorsch gefangen, kleine in Größe von Heringen waren viele da.
> Nur schade das ich mich vorher mit so vielen Gummifischen eingedeckt habe. *2 mal und nieeeee wieder!!!*



Nee nur schlauer wie den ganzen Tag nur spazieren fahren.Wenn ich wieder angeln will fahre ich von Thyboron mit der Bodil raus.
*Doof scheinst nur Du zu sein,wenn Du da immer wieder mitfährst!!!

:vik:
*


----------



## MortyHH (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



astratrinker schrieb:


> Nee nur schlauer wie den ganzen Tag nur spazieren fahren.Wenn ich wieder angeln will fahre ich von Thyboron mit der Bodil raus.
> *Doof scheinst nur Du zu sein,wenn Du da immer wieder mitfährst!!!
> 
> :vik:
> *



Doof ist er bestimmt nicht  Er hat nur gehofft, dass es dieses mal besser klappt- hat es nicht also für ihn ein Schiff weniger in der OPstsee mit dem man fahren kann#6.

Genauso wie bei mir. Ich finde es immer interessant, wenn 10 Leudde eine Meinung bestätigen und dann einer um die Ecke kommt und sagt es wäre das beste Schiff der Westlichen Ostsee^^|kopfkrat


----------



## plattenjoe (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Norbi schrieb:


> Micha,Du weiss doch wie das geht,der Käpten schreibt selber was positives oder Er hat seine Schergen|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Ich bin weder der Kapitän , noch sein Scherge . Ich bin nur jemand der den ganzen Trööt um die Antje nicht versteht . 
Für mich bleibt es ein Topp Kutter ! 
Und für die teilweise mangelnden Dorschfänge kann der Skipper am wenigsten . Wenn kein Fisch da ist kann auch keiner gefangen werden .  Und da brauchen wir uns ja nichts vormachen - auf anderen Kuttern wird dann auch nicht mehr gefangen . 
Und man muss auch sagen, dass es teilweise am angeltechnisches Vermögen des Anglers liegt wenn kein Fisch als Band geht .


----------



## Sharky1 (6. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich war letztes Jahr in Maasholm und hab mitbekommen wie einer von der Antje D beim anlegen einen Touri die Leine zum festmachen zugeworfen hatte. Hat der doch den Mann angebrüllt das er den verkehrten Poller genommen hatte. #q
Hätte der das mit mir gemacht, wäre die Leine im Wasser

Dieses Jahr waren wir wieder Mitte April in Massholm zum Herings- und Dorschangeln. |supergri
Neugier halber hab ich mal nachgefragt wie die Dorsch Fänge so sind....|kopfkrat nur blöde Antworten bekommen. Ich hab mir mein Teil gedacht.
Wenn ich kein Boot bei hätte würde ich lieber nach Eckernförde fahren.


----------



## offense80 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



plattenjoe schrieb:


> Ich bin weder der Kapitän , noch sein Scherge . Ich bin nur jemand der den ganzen Trööt um die Antje nicht versteht .
> Für mich bleibt es ein Topp Kutter !
> Und für die teilweise mangelnden Dorschfänge kann der Skipper am wenigsten . Wenn kein Fisch da ist kann auch keiner gefangen werden .  Und da brauchen wir uns ja nichts vormachen - auf anderen Kuttern wird dann auch nicht mehr gefangen .
> Und man muss auch sagen, dass es teilweise am angeltechnisches Vermögen des Anglers liegt wenn kein Fisch als Band geht .




Für die Dorschfänge kann der Kapitän am wenigsten ( die Aussage KÖNNTE stimmen, da momentan ja überall nicht so doll gefangen wird ) A B E R .....für den Service, den Umgangston und das drumherum kann er sehr wohl was. Und wie Norbi schon sagte, es ist wirklich etwas verwunderlich, das hier etliche Leute negative Erfahrungen mit dem Kutter gemacht haben, und du der einzige bist, der den Kahn in den Himmel lobt. Aber dazu hatte ich ja schon geschrieben, das du ein Glückspilz sein musst, da du bei dieser Sternstunde an Top Fängen und übermäßiger Freundlichkeit und Gaffbereitschaft an Bord gewesen bist. 
Scheint für mich vergleichsweise zu sein mit jemandem, der den Untergang der Titanic an Bord miterlebt hat ( und davon gab es nachweislich ja auch ein paar ) :q


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Runter von diesen Kuttern, ganz einfach! Den unfreundlichen Umgangston mit "norddeutsch" bezeichnen kann man machen. Ich muss mir sowas aber weder auf einem Kutter noch an der Frittenbude oder im guten Restaurant gefallen lassen. Ich zahle Geld für eine (Dienst-) Leistung, und da erwarte ich zumindest auch ein gewisses Maß an Freundlichkeit. 
Habe ganz Ähnliches vor vielen Jahren auf der "Jan Cux" in Cuxhaven erlebt. U.a. hatte ich es damals gewagt, zwei leere Bierflaschen beim Smutje auf die Theke zu stellen. Ich war schon wieder fünf Meter vom Tresen weg, da bölkt es auf einmal von hinten "Ey!" Ich dreh mich um, und sehe, wie der Typ auf die leere Bierkiste neben sich zeigt. "Da gehören die rein!" Ich war damals noch so doof, ging zurück und stellte die Flaschen in die Kiste. Zwei, drei weitere Frechheiten seitens der Crew im Laufe des Tages kamen noch dazu. 

Der Kutter hat  mich nie wieder gesehen, ich glaube es gibt ihn auch nicht mehr (zumindest nicht mehr in Cuxhaven). 

Die Leute schaufeln sich ihr eigenes Grab - und das ist letzlich auch gut so!

Björn


----------



## Norbi (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Fakt ist 99,9% finden die Besatzung und den Kutter Scheixxe:m
Norddeutsch ist nicht unfreundlich,sondern ehrlich und direkt:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ob 99,9 den gut oder sch.... finden, ist mir latte.

Aber haltet mal allgemein euch bitte ALLE an den bei uns normalerweise gepflegten Ton ohne persönliche Anmache untereinander, so dass der Mod nicht einschreiten muss.

Jeder Kutter hat doch seine Fans und seine Hater...

BEIDE Seiten tun sich keinen Gefallen, wenn sie hier tonmäßig aus der Rolle fallen...

Danke..


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*



Norbi schrieb:


> Fakt ist 99,9% finden die Besatzung und den Kutter Scheixxe:m
> Norddeutsch ist nicht unfreundlich,sondern ehrlich und direkt:m



Recht hast du Norbi, sowas hat einigen schonmal das "Geschäft" verdorben, da hat jetzt die Frau das Sagen....... und wie man vorher schon sagte, alles in einem vernünftigen Ton und alles ist ok. Sollte man das nicht hinbekommen oder nicht können.... einfach einen anderen Job suchen. ( dieses ganze "Dummgelaber" wegen norddeutsch und rauhe Art und Weise ist in meinen Augen völliger Blödsinn mit dem man sowas noch schönreden will) 
Fühlt man sich nicht wohl, geht man nicht mehr hin.... Fertig#6

Jaaaaaa Thomas , hast ja Recht


----------



## Arki2k (10. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Ich war auch ganz zufrieden auf dem Kutter - Es geht sicherlich immer besser, aber gaffen war immer fix und ohne Spruch. Captain ist halt nen kleiner Grummelbär, aber das ist halt norddeutsch


----------



## platfisch7000 (24. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln mit der Antje D*

Der eine hat ne`Hamburger Schnautze,der eine ne`Berliner und der nächste ist halt typisch Norddeutsch!

Aber auf der Antje D ist man einfach nur unfreundlich,ob da Fisch ist ,oder nicht!


----------

